# Post Pics of Novelty Coin Banks



## debodun (Feb 8, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Feb 8, 2022)




----------



## debodun (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## debodun (Feb 9, 2022)

They put the slot in the wrong place!


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## debodun (Feb 10, 2022)

Hubley cast iron


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 10, 2022)

I've been lucky to find a couple of these castiron pig banks given away by a local foundry.

Not many survived the WWII scrap metal drives.


----------



## Tish (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 10, 2022)

A few years ago, I purchased this little wooden advertising bank given out by the Moyers Wagon Works in Syracuse, N.Y.

The paper label says: Save Your Money And Buy A Moyer Wagon, Syracuse N.Y.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Feb 10, 2022)

This was my mom’s bank when she was little. The coin slot is in the saddle on the elephant’s back


----------



## debodun (Feb 11, 2022)

Hand-crafted bank patterned after a local historical landmark.



This is the actual structure - it was just up the street from my old house.


----------



## Tish (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## debodun (Feb 12, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Feb 12, 2022)




----------



## debodun (Feb 13, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Feb 13, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Feb 14, 2022)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 14, 2022)

I've been lucky to find three of these little banks over the years.

*T*his souvenir building coin bank was made in the 1930s by A.C. Rehberger and a later replica was produced by Banthrico.

Today the historic building in our city center is home to a Bank of America branch bank and several pricey loft-style apartments.








http://www.buildingcollector.com/2008/06/syracuse-savings-bank.html


----------



## debodun (Feb 15, 2022)

This was a bank that belonged to my maternal grandfather. He was born in 1904 and passed in 1957. It looks at one time he tried to get his money out of it and chipped the slot. There is a similar one on eBay, different color, and mine doesn't say "Made in Austria".

https://www.ebay.com/itm/274727745207?hash=item3ff70cb6b7:g:rL8AAOSwp5FgVn0t


----------



## Tish (Feb 15, 2022)




----------



## debodun (Feb 15, 2022)

Now THAT has the slot in the right place. What's the speaker for?


----------



## Tish (Feb 16, 2022)

debodun said:


> Now THAT has the slot in the right place. What's the speaker for?


I have no idea, maybe it farts


----------



## Tish (Feb 16, 2022)




----------



## debodun (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 17, 2022)

This paper mache caricature bank of the fictitious Saltine Warrior issued in 1970 by a local bank is highly prized by local collectors.









The controversial Syracuse University mascot was retired in 1978 at the request of indigenous students and local tribal officials.

Oddly, the much-loved Saltine Warrior's statue erected in 1951 has been allowed to remain on campus undisturbed.   

https://www.dailyorange.com/2018/01...ascot-indigenous-leaders-reflect-controversy/


----------



## debodun (Feb 18, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Feb 18, 2022)




----------



## debodun (Feb 19, 2022)

I have one very similar to that mailbox bank. My matrenal grandfather gace it to me when I was a child, so it's close to 70 years old. He put a Peace silver dollar in it. I still have the dollar.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 19, 2022)

Not a coin bank, but Deb's silver dollar reminded me of these Busy Dollar coin covers dating back to The Great Depression.   

A silver dollar was snapped into the reverse side of the tin button and was visible so it could still be used as payment.  

I have one in my collection, but someone liberated the silver dollar. 

"Forward Syracuse-Busy Dollar-Working Dollars Mean Working Men!"


----------



## Tish (Feb 19, 2022)

debodun said:


> I have one very similar to that mailbox bank. My matrenal grandfather gace it to me when I was a child, so it's close to 70 years old. He put a Peace silver dollar in it. I still have the dollar.
> 
> View attachment 209378View attachment 209380


That is awesome.


----------



## Tish (Feb 19, 2022)




----------



## debodun (Feb 20, 2022)

Figaro the Cat from _Pinocchio_


----------



## Tish (Feb 20, 2022)

debodun said:


> Figaro the Cat from _Pinocchio_
> 
> View attachment 209560View attachment 209561


So cute.


----------



## Tish (Feb 20, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Feb 20, 2022)




----------



## debodun (Feb 21, 2022)

A classic - Lincoln penny bank.


----------



## Tish (Feb 21, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Feb 22, 2022)




----------



## debodun (Feb 22, 2022)




----------



## Oris Borloff (Feb 22, 2022)

This picture was taken in the small southwest Iowa town of Coin.  The brick building  on the left, currently is an insurance office, but formally was the Bank of Coin.  The interior still has much of the original bank decor from a time when banks exuded opulence.


----------



## debodun (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## debodun (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## debodun (Feb 25, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Feb 25, 2022)




----------



## debodun (Feb 26, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Feb 26, 2022)




----------



## debodun (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## debodun (Feb 28, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Feb 28, 2022)




----------



## debodun (Mar 1, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Mar 1, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## debodun (Mar 3, 2022)




----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 3, 2022)

debodun said:


> View attachment 210348


Me and my sister had the same coin box like this one but my Dad painted our names on it. Every Sunday morning we would wake up and my Dad would have $10 in dimes in both of them. He would play poker every Saturday night and give some of his winning money to us.


----------



## Tish (Mar 3, 2022)




----------



## debodun (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## debodun (Mar 5, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Mar 5, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Mar 6, 2022)

I still have this bank setting on my dresser. This is a copy because it’s still dark and if I wake my wife up..it will be a very difficult day.


----------



## debodun (Mar 6, 2022)

The sailor bank was made by the McCoy pottery company. McCoy is well known for is figural cookie jars. I always though the sailor looked a little like Ronald Reagan.


----------



## Tish (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## debodun (Mar 7, 2022)

Plymouth Rock souvenir.


----------



## Tish (Mar 7, 2022)




----------



## debodun (Mar 8, 2022)

That one looks kinda scary!


----------



## debodun (Mar 8, 2022)

A give-away from a shoe store that went OOB a long time ago. I remembr going there to get "back-to-school" shoes.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 8, 2022)

debodun said:


> A give-away from a shoe store that went OOB a long time ago. I remembr going there to get "back-to-school" shoes.
> 
> View attachment 212186


I have the same pig from a local diaper service.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 8, 2022)

Banthrico,_ Save For A New Home_, promotional advertising for a local bank.  

So far I've managed to save almost enough to buy a little plastic house!


----------



## Tish (Mar 8, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## debodun (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## debodun (Mar 11, 2022)

Bronze Scottie


----------



## debodun (Mar 12, 2022)

Amber glass treasure chest. Can't see how to get the coins out of this one unless breaking it. No exit holes.


----------



## Tish (Mar 13, 2022)




----------



## debodun (Mar 14, 2022)

One of my newer acquisitions. I saw these at the bank a few years ago and asked the manager how to obtain one. He said "You have to open an account." I said "How about if I close my account?" He grabbed one and handed it to me.


----------



## Tish (Mar 14, 2022)




----------



## debodun (Mar 15, 2022)

This is the last of my banks of which I have a photo. Souvenir of the 1964 World's Fair.


----------



## Tish (Mar 15, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Mar 16, 2022)

*These are all money boxes that the bank gives you.*


----------



## Tish (Mar 17, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Mar 18, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Mar 19, 2022)

*From StGeorge bank, they had it in Green as well.*


----------



## Tish (Mar 20, 2022)

*So very sweet.   *


----------



## debodun (Mar 20, 2022)

Reminds me of one I posted.


----------



## Tish (Mar 21, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Mar 22, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Mar 23, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Mar 24, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Mar 25, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Mar 26, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Mar 27, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Mar 28, 2022)

*Cranky one   *


----------



## Pinky (Mar 28, 2022)

Comic Relief Australia

ANZ Supporting Comic Relief


----------



## Tish (Mar 29, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Mar 30, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Mar 31, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Mar 31, 2022)

Had this one or similar when i was a kid. It was hard to put a dime in it everyday as I never had a dime everyday to spend.
There’s one on eBay right now for $95.00.


----------



## Tish (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Apr 1, 2022)

Pappy said:


> Had this one or similar when i was a kid. It was hard to put a dime in it everyday as I never had a dime everyday to spend.
> There’s one on eBay right now for $95.00.
> 
> View attachment 215428


Holy cow! $95.00.


----------



## Tish (Apr 2, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Apr 3, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Apr 4, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Apr 5, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Apr 6, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Apr 7, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Apr 8, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Apr 9, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Apr 10, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Apr 11, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Apr 12, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Apr 13, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Apr 14, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Apr 15, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Apr 16, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Apr 16, 2022)

Antique US Post Office Box Door Coin Bank Walnut Dual Dial


----------



## Tish (Apr 17, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Apr 18, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Apr 18, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Apr 18, 2022)

Tish said:


> View attachment 217863


  I can't figure out how it works? It looks like a miniature lamp shade made out of stainless steel.


----------



## Tish (Apr 19, 2022)

@Paco Dennis I can't either


----------



## Tish (Apr 19, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Apr 20, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Apr 21, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Apr 22, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Apr 23, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Apr 24, 2022)




----------

